# replacing the mobo



## rockhead

ok i want to change the mobo in my pc and i am wondering what it takes. i under stand how to change it the physical part anyway. i am changing the mobo cpu and ram everything else is the same so what do i need to get the job done right. will i need a new os or just put everything in and start it hear is what i am getting. 
1 x ($54.99) CPU AMD|A64 X2 5200 2.7G AM2 65N R - Retail
$54.99
1 x ($49.99) MB GIGABYTE GA-M61PME-S2P AM2+ RTL - Retail
$49.99
1 x ($43.99) MEM 2Gx2|OCZ OCZ2G10664GK R - Retail
$43.99


----------



## Turbo10

Yeah i replaced my motherboard. You do normally need to re-install your OS but its not too bad if you just back-up the normal things. You will also need to re-activate the OS which can be done by phone or on the internet. Good luck in the build!


----------



## rockhead

i have not made a recovery disk yet could i make one now and then use that to reinstall the os?


----------



## Turbo10

Oh sorry i assumed you had the OS CD so yeah you need the CD to re-install the OS


----------



## rockhead

i dont have it. so i will need to buy windos xp ok.


----------



## Bodaggit23

You could try installing your new stuff and see if it boots. 

I wouldn't bet on it working though.


----------



## Turbo10

Yeah to reinstall it unless there is a way to copy the OS to CD but i don't know ive got my windows vista CD so i duno


----------



## rockhead

ok so will i lose all my programs even tho i am not replacing my hard drive?


----------



## Turbo10

Yes with a full reinstall you will lose completely everything unforunately. But on the bright side it will speed your PC up as it gets rid of all the rubbish extra programs and viruses that might be lurking around. Just choose format hard drive when you come to re install the OS


----------



## rockhead

ok is their anyway to save my bookmarks on my internet? i will buy a external hard drive for all my music and such.


----------



## Bodaggit23

rockhead said:


> ok is their anyway to save my bookmarks on my internet? i will buy a external hard drive for all my music and such.


Yes. You can export them to an .html file and save them on your external.

With your new hardware, you'll really want to reinstall. Everything. All your 
programs are configured to run on your current board and peripherals. It's
best really to reinstall.


----------



## rockhead

i just want to save all my music and viedos that i cant get back the programs i will just reinstall when i install my os. that and i really want my bookmarks.


----------



## rockhead

should i get a 32 bit or a 64 bit with this1 x ($54.99) CPU AMD|A64 X2 5200 2.7G AM2 65N R - Retail
$54.99
1 x ($49.99) MB GIGABYTE GA-M61PME-S2P AM2+ RTL - Retail
$49.99
1 x ($43.99) MEM 2Gx2|OCZ OCZ2G10664GK R - Retail
$43.99  
going in this pc http://www.onhop.ca/product/1015942/EX318AA


----------



## mep916

rockhead said:


> i just want to save all my music and viedos that i cant get back the programs i will just reinstall when i install my os. that and i really want my bookmarks.



Backup Internet Explorer Favorites

Backup Firefox Bookmarks

How much data in gigabytes (or megabytes) do you have in music and videos? You may be able to use a large USB flash drive, or use an external or additional internal hard drive.


----------



## mep916

rockhead said:


> should i get a 32 bit or a 64 bit with this



Get the 64 bit version of Vista. You're referring to the OS, right?


----------



## rockhead

yes i was talking about the os this is the right one right? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488 
and what does it mean when it says for system builders? what is it talking about?


----------



## rockhead

is their a good step by step guide to replacing the motherboard?


----------



## Zatharus

rockhead said:


> yes i was talking about the os this is the right one right? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488
> and what does it mean when it says for system builders? what is it talking about?



Yes, that is the correct OS mep916 was talking about.  The OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer) version you refer to is restricted to activation on a single machine.  If you have no intention of migrating this OS's license to a new machine in the future, this will work well for you.  If you think you will install it on another computer in the future, purchase the full (non OEM) version.

Microsoft offers this type of licensing mainly so that people who build computers and sell them can include the OS at a lower cost.  That is what is meant by the "for system builders" statement.  Individuals can also purchase the OEM version for use on their computers.  It isn't restricted to just system builders.


----------



## Zatharus

rockhead said:


> is their a good step by step guide to replacing the motherboard?




This is a generalized step-by-step:

1.  Ground yourself.  If you don't have a grounding strap/bracelet, it's worth getting.

2.  Turn off then disconnect all power from the PSU and then the motherboard leads.

3.  Disconnect all internal/external peripherals from the motherboard including switching wires (power/reset) - USB, Ethernet, audio cables, SATA, IDE, etc...

4.  Remove all expansion cards.

5.  Unscrew motherboard mounts.

6.  Remove motherboard and accompanying port backing plate and set aside.

7.  Check current mounting stub placements compared to new motherboard.  Remove/add as needed.

8.  Insert new port backing plate and fit in new motherboard.  Secure to case.

9.  Install new CPU and heatsink.

10.  Install new RAM.

11.  Start plugging in power and data connectors to the new motherboard.  Make sure to also re-attach switching leads.

12.  Re-install expansion cards.

13.  Re-attach external connectors.

14.  Apply power to PSU and turn on.

15.  Have OS setup disk handy and power up the updated computer.


----------



## rockhead

should i put the os disk in the drive before i power it down? so do i need anything but the os disk?


----------



## Zatharus

No, you can boot the machine and enter the boot menu to select your CD drive to boot from.  Then put the OS setup disk in the drive and hit enter.

What OS are you intending to install?  Vista or XP?  If it is Vista or XP SP2 or later, you shouldn't need a driver disk on hand if you are installing to a SATA drive.  If you only have an XP SP1 or earlier install disk, you will need to have a floppy drive and floppy with the SATA driver on hand.  If you are installing to an IDE drive in any case, you will be fine.


----------



## rockhead

it is sp1 but i dont have a floppy drive, is this that big of a problem? and how do i tell if it is sata or ide?


----------



## Zatharus

Is the connector on your drive a 40pin, wide connector?  If so, it is an IDE drive an you are fine.  If not, and the connector is a very small connector with no pins (they are flat contacts), it is a SATA drive and you will need to purchase or borrow a USB floppy drive to load the driver.  Or, you can just slipstream the SP3 update into your original insallation disk and burn a new copy.  This is the cheapest route.


----------



## rockhead

its SATA, ok where do i get the drivers?


----------



## Zatharus

From your motherboard's manufacturer.


----------



## rockhead

and i chose the what?
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/...3009&ost=Windows+Vista+x64+(64-bit)#anchor_os


----------



## rockhead

would a flash drive work the same? i have a 1gb flash drive so would that work?


----------



## Bodaggit23

I think a USB stick would only work if it was formatted as a Floppy.
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Windows-XP-On-SATA-Without-a-Floppy-F6-47807.shtml


----------



## Zatharus

rockhead said:


> would a flash drive work the same? i have a 1gb flash drive so would that work?





Bodaggit23 said:


> I think a USB stick would only work if it was formatted as a Floppy.
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Windows-XP-On-SATA-Without-a-Floppy-F6-47807.shtml




No and no.  XP insists on an actual floppy drive.  In some cases it will not even behave with a USB floppy drive.

As for the actual chipset driver rockhead, you will want the "Chipset/Lan/SATA Raid" driver pack from the link you posted.  You can extract that EXE into a directory and then load it onto a floppy.

Or - If you are up to a small bit of elbow grease and the idea of purchasing/installing a floppy drive is unappealing (I don't blame you if it is), I would recommend slipstreaming Service Pack 3 into your current install disc and re-burning it to a CD.  This way, you will not have to worry about the SATA driver at installation, and you won't have to go through the very long web-update process to get SP3 on your computer.


Edit:  The nLite process you linked to will also work, but I would still start with the a slipstream-updated image/directory.  Then install the nVidia driver as outlined on that page and re-burn your install disk.  Granted, the nLite method is a little redundant to slipstreaming, but you will begin with the actually nVidia driver instead of a generic Microsoft one.  So, in that sense, it isn't a bad idea.


----------



## rockhead

i would love to just re burn the disk but i bought a new copy of vista and how do i slipstream service pack 3 into my install disk?


----------



## mep916

rockhead said:


> i would love to just re burn the disk but i bought a new copy of vista and how do i slipstream service pack 3 into my install disk?



http://lifehacker.com/386526/slipstream-service-pack-3-into-your-windows-xp-installation-cd

It's a piece of cake, and that's a good step-by-step guide.


----------



## Bob692006

There is no SP3 for Vista and you won't need a floppy drive since your installing Vista, your SATA drive will work fine.


----------



## Zatharus

rockhead said:


> i would love to just re burn the disk but i bought a new copy of vista and how do i slipstream service pack 3 into my install disk?



Right-o mate!  Forgot that you were going to purchase Vista. 

Bob is right.  Vista will work just fine with your SATA drive.  Please disregard the posts about slipstreaming.  You won't need to do anything to your new Vista disk.  Did you end up getting the 64bit version?


----------



## rockhead

yes i got the 64 bit thanks to you guys. my parts came in today so i will put everything in this weakend. ok just so i know i have this stright when i replace everything i just boot up the pc insert the windows disk and reformat my hdd and install the os and thats it?


----------



## mep916

My bad. I didn't read the whole thread. Like said, you shouldn't have any issues with SATA drives and Vista. Best of luck.


----------



## Bob692006

rockhead said:


> yes i got the 64 bit thanks to you guys. my parts came in today so i will put everything in this weakend. ok just so i know i have this stright when i replace everything i just boot up the pc insert the windows disk and reformat my hdd and install the os and thats it?




Yes, as long as your BIOS is set to boot from your CD-ROM first and not your HDD. If it's not you can use this http://www.hiren.info/pages/bios-boot-cdrom as a general guide to help you figure it out. If you need any help putting everything together, here's two guides to help you along:

http://www.computerforum.com/145207-building-pc-tutorial-video.html

-or-

http://www.computerforum.com/104641-how-build-computer-step-step-photos.html


----------



## rockhead

i have one of thoes card readers like for a camera and it uses a connector i dont know what its called but on my new motherbord its called f panel. its got two rows of pins one row has 4 pins on row has 5 pins. and i have 2 usb ports that use the same type of connector is their a conversion conector for these to usb or how do i hook them up to my new mobo?


----------



## rockhead

ok i took another look at them and i think their a usb conector for the motherboard i just want to make sure this is right?


----------



## Zatharus

rockhead said:


> i have one of thoes card readers like for a camera and it uses a connector i dont know what its called but on my new motherbord its called f panel. its got two rows of pins one row has 4 pins on row has 5 pins. and i have 2 usb ports that use the same type of connector is their a conversion conector for these to usb or how do i hook them up to my new mobo?





rockhead said:


> ok i took another look at them and i think their a usb conector for the motherboard i just want to make sure this is right?




Yes, that is correct.  That connector is to be plugged directly into one of your motherboard's USB headers.

How is the rest of the build coming?


----------



## rockhead

well i put everything in about 10 minuets ago and it started right up. installing windows right now and it is taking for ever to do anything right now so i hope that changes and its just because its putting in a os. it did not give me a option to format my hdd. does it just do it autmacitly?


----------



## Bob692006

With Vista when your installing, it asks you what drive you want to use, and under that it has an Drive Options button. You have to click that button and it will give you the option to format. See these:

Before you click the Drive Options





After you click the Drive Options


----------



## rockhead

i dont have the advanced option but i did figure out how to put windows on a partition so i hope i can format my main partition once the os is not their.


----------



## Bob692006

rockhead said:


> *i dont have the advanced option* but i did figure out how to put windows on a partition so i hope i can format my main partition once the os is not their.



I think that's odd.


----------



## rockhead

is their a way to uninstall the os off of my drive c, it is installed in drive d right now.


----------



## Zatharus

rockhead said:


> i dont have the advanced option but i did figure out how to put windows on a partition so i hope i can format my main partition once the os is not their.




Yeah...that is odd.  What version are you trying to install again??


----------



## Bob692006

From a previous thread he said he was going to buy Vista SP1. There's no reason you wouldn't have the Drive Options link. Try reinstalling the OS and double check to make sure that the link isn't there. If it is you can format all your drives from there.

EDIT: If you mean that you have two HDD's in the system and you loaded Windows XP on the drive labeled as D:, then you can partition your drive C: from Windows.

1. Right click "My Computer" and click "Manage".
2. Under the "Storage" tab click "Disk Management".
3. Right click the "C:" drive and click "Format".


----------



## rockhead

no only one hdd and i have tryed to reinstall the os and it is not their. i have windows vista 64 bit sp1


----------



## Bob692006

When you did the install did it complete? You should see it unpack all the files then reboot and finish the install. I'm not sure exactly what your doing since you said your seeing it installed in drive D: which would be your CD/DVD-ROM drive by default if you only have one HDD and you wouldn't be able to see that without having an OS installed.


----------



## rockhead

ok i replaced my mobo so i needed to install a new os. when i did that it saved all my old files and programs in a folder in drive c, then installed vista in the same drive. drive d is a 20 gb partition that i want vista to be installed in so i can format drive c. (i think my cd drive is drive e) but now that vista is on drive c i cant figure out how to format that drive. when i get home i will try to reinstall vista for the 4 time and make sure that i chose the full install and all that and see it i come up with the drive options.


----------



## Zatharus

Well, back up your data to an external drive then delete the partitions and wipe the whole thing.  You will have to re-install your programs anyway.


----------



## rockhead

wont let me if the os is on that partition. i will just go tomorow to best buy and get a new hdd and install it and then i will have a new hdd. thanks for all the help!


----------



## Zatharus

No problem.  I hope you can get it up and running fine. :good:

A second/new drive is a great idea.  Also, if you have another computer available to you, you could also offload your data to it by mounting your drive in that one temporarily.


----------



## rockhead

i have a 400gb external that all my music and movies and things like that are on so no proble putting in a new hdd


----------



## Zatharus

Oh - Then what do you need to keep on that other partition?


----------



## Bodaggit23

rockhead said:


> wont let me if the os is on that partition. i will just go tomorow to best buy and get a new hdd and install it and then i will have a new hdd. thanks for all the help!


Wait a minute. If you get Ubuntu, you can muck with the C: partition all you want.

It has GParted on it that will allow you to resize the C: partition to create 
new partitions, basically anything you need.

That's what I had to use to get my partition created so I could run XP dual boot.

http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download


----------



## rockhead

that is all i get when trying to install windows so i will just have to get a new hdd


----------



## Bodaggit23

What?

Live boot Ubuntu and you can do whatever you want.


----------



## Zatharus

Aha... I see your problem.  You need to boot from the Vista installation disk.  That is why you are not seeing the extra drive options.  You have the installer loaded from within a booted OS right now.  You cannot modify mounted/in-use partitions.

Restart from the Vista install disc and then you should be able to reformat and repartition that drive.


----------



## rockhead

i just bought a new hdd and not its working great thanks for all the help guy i could not have done it with out you


----------



## Zatharus

rockhead said:


> i just bought a new hdd and not its working great thanks for all the help guy i could not have done it with out you



Glad to help rockhead. :good:


----------



## mep916

Nice work Zatharus. Way to work a support thread brotha.


----------

